# Transporting inherited firearms out of state



## JohnnyO (Jul 11, 2009)

My brother-in-law died and his estate has a number of long guns and pistols, plus ammo. I live in Maine. What do I need to do legally transport these items home? I've seen the threads about keeping the firearms unloaded and locked in the trunk, but I'm guessing that there are permits to fill out and may even need to have them shipped to an FFL holder? I'm guessing that the pistols may add to the complexity.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

You should check on the laws in Maine. I know that federal law prohibits private transfers oacross state lines without an FFL. If you have a C&R and these are C&R guns, it's just a matter of entering them into your bound book. Otherwise, you may need to transfer them via an FFL dealer.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Talk to the lawyer handling the estate, this happens alot( Im sure its not a new problem). Where you are taking them *out* of Ma to Maine( very reasonable state firearms wise) I dont think you have to do shit with transfering but wont swear to that . PLEASE let us know how it had to be worked out if at all.

Another thought ...call Kittery Trading Post in Kittery Me, they handle alot of firearms going to Ma and estate sales, they might be able to shed some light on this for you as well.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> My brother-in-law died and *his estate* has a number of long guns and pistols, plus ammo. I live in Maine. What do I need to do *legally transport* these items home?


1. First, if you can establish proof with either a copy of a will or some other document that the firearms are *now legally yours*, your 90% of the way home. Nobody in the family or the authorities can come looking for you later
2. Then you could pack the handguns yourself and ship them to an FFL in Maine. Let him do whatever paperwork is required to complete the transfer. This way the Handguns met federal AND state requirements.
3. Put the longuns and ammo in your vehicle and drive them back to Maine. If the State requires you to register them after you get home then do it.

As long as the family is fine with you receiving these firearms, and you have some way of proving this fact, that is the most important issue. Transporting them is not quite as important as the ownership issue.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and the suggestions. I'll let you know the out come.


----------

